# lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve???



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

ok so i took off my valve cover yesterday and i have a ton of white creamy jiz in my PCV valve, there is none in my valve cover so it's coming from the block (crankcase), what does this mean? are my rings toast?
thanks


----------



## 99GTi20T (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (xXx TURBO)*

stop having sex with your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (99GTi20T)*

1. You left your car sit ina cold climate for a while, the valve cover is milky from condensation
2. you blew a headgasket.
I'd say drain the oil, if its all milky then #2, if not, and the conditons are likely (not driving the car daily up to full operating temps) #1 is likely.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1. You left your car sit ina cold climate for a while, the valve cover is milky from condensation
2. you blew a headgasket.
I'd say drain the oil, if its all milky then #2, if not, and the conditons are likely (not driving the car daily up to full operating temps) #1 is likely.[HR][/HR]​well the headgasket is not blown i just replaced it and the oil is good, and it's not number 1 i drive my car a lot and it gets up to full temp everyday, so i don;t know, is it my rings?


----------



## smash929 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (xXx TURBO)*

didnt u tighten the head studs to specs? i left then a bit loose last time and i have oil and coolant mixing


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (smash929)*

quote:[HR][/HR]didnt u tighten the head studs to specs? i left then a bit loose last time and i have oil and coolant mixing[HR][/HR]​yes and my oil looks good, b4 my gasket was messed up and it mixed and my oil looked like chocolate milk so i had to redo the headgasket and now the oil looks fine?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (xXx TURBO)*

Change the oil cooler between the filter and oil flange.It is the square thing with 2 coolant lines running through them,asnd if you have been running tjhe "green" coolant then usually the cooling matrix will perforate and you will get water mixed into the oil,etc.Change this first,much cheaper and easier than trying another headgasket! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I fix VW's for a living,this is a common occurence.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (SILVERADO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Change the oil cooler between the filter and oil flange.It is the square thing with 2 coolant lines running through them,asnd if you have been running tjhe "green" coolant then usually the cooling matrix will perforate and you will get water mixed into the oil,etc.Change this first,much cheaper and easier than trying another headgasket! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I fix VW's for a living,this is a common occurence.
[HR][/HR]​i have an extra one of those so i will try that


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (xXx TURBO)*



> ...and it's not number 1 i drive my car a lot and it gets up to full temp everyday...QUOTE]
> The car has to be driven for a long time to get all that moisture out of the crankcase. I go for at least a 1 hour drive when the moisture build up that much and it keeps it under control. It pretty much normal behavior for a daily driven engine, and I am almost sure it is the story behind your cream.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (fopeano)*

I had that in my 16v and I never know what it was. i just replaced my hose and went about my day. I fly up and down the highway at 80-110 everday so I have to look to see if its the headgasket


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (fopeano)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...and it's not number 1 i drive my car a lot and it gets up to full temp everyday...QUOTE]
The car has to be driven for a long time to get all that moisture out of the crankcase. I go for at least a 1 hour drive when the moisture build up that much and it keeps it under control. It pretty much normal behavior for a daily driven engine, and I am almost sure it is the story behind your cream. [HR][/HR]​well my car gets driven quite a bit, i drive to work everyday and sit in traffic alot so it gets up to operating temps, so i dont know?


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (xXx TURBO)*

I still think it just needs to be driven out. Sitting in traffic for an hour and driving for an hour are very different within a engine. I'd say give it a shot just looking under the oil cap before and after. If it's really built up to a thick cream as opposed to thin white gunk, it will probably take longer. I'm in the habit of checking crankcase moisture, so I'm pretty sure I've got the right idea (at least I hope so).


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (fopeano)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I still think it just needs to be driven out. Sitting in traffic for an hour and driving for an hour are very different within a engine. I'd say give it a shot just looking under the oil cap before and after. If it's really built up to a thick cream as opposed to thin white gunk, it will probably take longer. I'm in the habit of checking crankcase moisture, so I'm pretty sure I've got the right idea (at least I hope so).[HR][/HR]​there is none on the oil cap , when my headgasket was bad i had it on my gasket and all in my valve cover now it's just in the pcv valve


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (xXx TURBO)*

Perhaps that condition is specific to a forced induction setup, but since I don't have experience with one, I'll shut up now







.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: lots of creamy stuff in my PCV valve??? (fopeano)*

yeah sounds like a common issue. I've seen this a few times. Clean it up and take her for a long hot drive on the freeway and see if you see any muck left?
FI cars always have more blowby , thus the crap is pushed out the only exit , very disheartening to see.


----------

